# New find. 1940 Schwinn Canti Autocycle



## biker (Oct 15, 2019)

Finally out in the sun after 70+ years hanging in the garage.
A 1940 Schwinn Canti Autocycle 100% all original. Nameplate says

Kaufmann's
5th Avenue
Pittsburgh, Pa
Cavalier

Original owners bike he received brand new on his 13th birthday in Pittsburgh from his parents. Story goes he was riding down a hill that was cinder covered, crashed, hurt his leg and never road it again.
He passed away two years ago at age of 90.
He always wanted to restore it but never got around to it.
It has a layer of sawdust on it as it was hanging in his wood shop corner.
Schwinn speedo has 501 miles on it. Need cable and axle connector. I am guessing the light on the bottom of the speedo gets connected to the fender light?
EA pushbutton works nicely.
Never seen this color combo on this year Autocycle. Maybe it was a special order for Kaufmann's. The tank is purposely darker than the frame almost maroon so like a tri color bike. Red, black and maroon.
It's in good hands now never to be parted out.
Few missing parts to make it complete. Don't get to exited, the left side tank half is missing. Crap. Contact me if you have one or if you can make a plaster mold of yours I would gladly pay you for materials and shipping. I could then use to fab steel one from.
Key is missing in locking fork.
Fender light cover is missing. Probably should be black.
Slide switch on top of the right tank half is missing but cutouts to mount it are there. Looks as if it was never installed as I don't see any marks on the paint for the two screws.
Paint is unbelievably good if not great original condition and will shine when waxed up.
Will have to get the fenders undented.
The old tires are melted and hard as a rock. Never seen that before.
The tiny patent decals are on the frame above the crank and lower part of the fork still.
There are two high rear fender holes, almost below the rear rack cats eye reflector, wondering what kind of reflector goes in there? See last picture.
Also, what kind of whitewall tires should I put on it? And also what kind of grips?
Photos taken at the original owners house. 
If anyone has a Kaufmann's catalog showing this bike please post it.
He has two copper plates wrapped on the frame below the chain guard with tapped holes and wiring, wonder what he had there.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 15, 2019)

Fantastic! Congrats on a great bike!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2019)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Heck yea! Great score-cool colors. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2019)

HOLY SHI+!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2019)

FANFRICKENTASTIC!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 15, 2019)

Killer color combo!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2019)

These typically had the 1-3/4” Schwinn scripted Stimsonite reflector in the hole by the lower fender brace.
Those upper holes look like they had a Whizzer type tail light.
That’s probably what the wires on the chainstay were for.
Most likely had a battery tube mounted down there.
The rack reflector on the 39/40 models was the type with the triple step aluminum bezel.


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 15, 2019)

Congratulations on a find of the lifetime !
Heavens to Betsey !


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2019)

Is the other half of the tank missing?
Give that wood shop a good search for the light cover and that tank half.
They are probably on that property somewhere.


----------



## biker (Oct 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> These typically had the 1-3/4” Schwinn scripted Stimsonite reflector in the hole by the lower fender brace.
> Those upper holes look like they had a Whizzer type tail light.
> That’s probably what the wires on the chainstay were for.
> Most likely had a battery tube mounted down there.
> The rack reflector on the 39/40 models was the type with the triple step aluminum bezel.




There are lots of brittle wires running everywhere which I am slowly removing along with the black cloth tape and black glue residue. I thought about the whizzer light in the upper holes but thought it was too high of a location. Will have to look closer if it would fit. Maybe it had a custom taillight.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 15, 2019)

Holy Cow !!!!!!!!!!! Jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 15, 2019)

What an amazing find, congrats first and foremost.

Couple of observations:

- The tanks don't typically get primer, pretty common for the paint to be slightly off hue even though it is the same color in the can.
- Has some deluxe model parts (chrome rack top, speedo, tank) but the fenderlight fender instead of bomb - weird and cool
- The tank - not a push button horn unit style that would accompany that fender in 1940. (just clarifying)
- Are the spring fork AS bolts the longer ones to fit the brackets for the dual lights?

I wonder if it was a custom order or period custom build. Either way it is absolutely amazing and I would love to be the one looking for a tank half for it. Please update us with the progress if you keep it and get it on the road again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> HOLY SHI+!


----------



## biker (Oct 15, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> What an amazing find, congrats first and foremost.
> 
> Couple of observations:
> 
> ...




There is a small pushbutton by the E in Autocycle but the center pusher is missing so now you can see thru. A little rust forming around it too on the tank. I agree the features it has seem to be custom and maybe they were requested by Kaufmann's just to be different from Schwinn.


----------



## stoney (Oct 15, 2019)

Hard to believe the other half of the tank is gone. I say that because the bike is pretty much there. Did you personally pick it up and was able to search for the tank yourself? Just curious. Congrats, great find, love the color combo.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 15, 2019)

Congrats on a once in a lifetime score!  Like someone said above I think. There are repop tanks floating around metal/aluminum and non metal. I’m sure you will be able to sleuth one out in due time. Can’t wait to see your cleanup pics!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 15, 2019)

what a great bike!  95% of the population would toss that in the dumpster when cleaning out wherever it was.


----------



## biker (Oct 15, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> What an amazing find, congrats first and foremost.
> 
> Couple of observations:
> 
> ...




The spring fork AS bolts don't look like the long ones for the dual lights.


----------



## biker (Oct 15, 2019)

stoney said:


> Hard to believe the other half of the tank is gone. I say that because the bike is pretty much there. Did you personally pick it up and was able to search for the tank yourself? Just curious. Congrats, great find, love the color combo.



Yes I was pretty bummed out when I saw the left tank half missing but I had to take it for what it was because the price was right.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah, super interesting tank.
No switch or horn button hole?
Switch tanks were usually reserved for the full deluxe trim, but I’ve always thought that the Fenderlight was a mind blower when it came out, so you would want that feature for sure.
But the Crossbar Speedometer and Full Floating Saddle, were still the shi+, so you would also want those also.
No light switch is necessary on the tank, because it was all self contained in the front fender.
The horn button is on the crossbar housing, so you don’t need the button on the tank either.
This bike is exactly the way I would’ve ordered it in 1940!
Unfricken Believable!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2019)

I’m thinking, that the remnant in the side of the tank was probably a toggle or pushbutton type switch for the tail light that was up by the rack.
Maybe this type of tail light?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2019)

Incredible find, congratulations on finding a gem like that. Nice color combination.
Hammerhead


----------



## John G04 (Oct 15, 2019)

Incredible find!! Love the color combo and looks like it will clean it up great!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 15, 2019)

Never seen one of these with a fenderlight and speedo together....use to seeing them with a fender bomb and dual lights. Pm sent...i have some parts for this if needed.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Oct 15, 2019)

Holy Guacamole! That's a nice find!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 15, 2019)

....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 15, 2019)

GREAT FIND!
AMAZING!
CONGRATS


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 16, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, super interesting tank.
> No switch or horn button hole?
> Switch tanks were usually reserved for the full deluxe trim, but I’ve always thought that the Fenderlight was a mind blower when it came out, so you would want that feature for sure.
> But the Crossbar Speedometer and Full Floating Saddle, were still the shi+, so you would also want those also.
> ...




Read his description more closely... says the switch hole is there but no evidence screws were ever fastened down.
(why would they? bike has a fender light) cool and confused 40' Schwinn


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2019)

Great catch !


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 16, 2019)

Congrats on an amazing find! Hard to believe stuff like this is still out there waiting to be discovered!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 16, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Read his description more closely... says the switch hole is there but no evidence screws were ever fastened down.
> (why would they? bike has a fender light) cool and confused 40' Schwinn




Original post was edited after the discussion was made about the bike.
It wasn’t clear from the photo, if the switch hole was there.
None of that information was in the original description.
Now everything seems out of context.
Kind of an Adam Schiff move. Lol!


----------



## Miq (Oct 16, 2019)

Great score!  The condition is unbelieveable for Pennsylvania.  That bike has definitely been taken care of.  I'm excited to see how it cleans up.

Kaufmann's was founded in 1871 and was the premier department store in downtown Pittsburgh.  I can remember visiting the downtown location many times as a kid, but more often we went to Kaufmann's at our local mall.  Fancy smancy and crowded is really what I remember from downtown.  I can see them having their own badges and ordering very well equipped bikes.  Only the best...

"Story goes he was riding down a hill that was cinder covered, crashed, hurt his leg and never road it again."
They used to take the cinders from the steel mills on the river and throw them on the roads when it snowed or use them to cover unpaved roads.  Best part was all the sharp pig iron pieces that were mixed in and would flat your car tire on a snowy winter day.

@Howard Gordon has probably seen a few Kaufmann's bikes in the 'burgh.


----------



## biker (Oct 16, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’m thinking, that the remnant in the side of the tank was probably a toggle or pushbutton type switch for the tail light that was up by the rack.
> Maybe this type o tail light?View attachment 1079009
> View attachment 1079010



Yes that would make sense.


Miq said:


> Great score!  The condition is unbelieveable for Pennsylvania.  That bike has definitely been taken care of.  I'm excited to see how it cleans up.
> 
> Kaufmann's was founded in 1871 and was the premier department store in downtown Pittsburgh.  I can remember visiting the downtown location many times as a kid, but more often we went to Kaufmann's at our local mall.  Fancy smancy and crowded is really what I remember from downtown.  I can see them having their own badges and ordering very well equipped bikes.  Only the best...
> 
> ...



Great time to be a kid. No cell phones no computers just go out and make your own fun.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 16, 2019)

Sweet find! Every time i go to look,,, im hoping for what you found! And i look alot! People always say “ ive got this old bike” but it’s never like that one! Never!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 16, 2019)

Great bike that has been tampered with at some point in its life.............Kim Smith has the original tank you need.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 16, 2019)

THIS FIND REMINDS ME OF MY FIND IN A GARAGE IN MY HOME TOWN!
1941 DELUXE AUTOCYCLE!  HANGING IN GARAGE 40 PLUS YEARS!
NEVER RIDDEN SINCE 1941-2!
232 MI ON SPEEDO!  US ROYAL MASTER CENTIPEDE TIRES!
WHEELS WERE LOBDELL AND NEVER TAKEN OFF THE BIKE!
NOR ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 16, 2019)

Killer find ...like it a lot!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 16, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THIS FIND REMINDS ME OF MY FIND IN A GARAGE IN MY HOME TOWN!
> 1941 DELUXE AUTOCYCLE!  HANGING IN GARAGE 40 PLUS YEARS!
> NEVER RIDDEN SINCE 1941-2!
> 232 MI ON SPEEDO!  US ROYAL MASTER CENTIPEDE TIRES!
> ...



ya,,,, where  that bike now


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 16, 2019)

JUST SOMETHING....THE RACK TOP NOT BEING CHROME IS THE ONLY THING...THE WAR BREAKING OUT SCHWINN STARTED  CHANGING THINGS THIS YEAR!!!!….THE BEST SUPER DELUXE AUTO CYCLE I HAVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 16, 2019)

IT IS A BIKE YOU WOULD HAVE TO SEE IN PERSON...BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE REAL DEAL!!!!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 16, 2019)

THESE ARE THE KINDA BIKES THAT PUMP MY NADS....


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 16, 2019)

THESE  BIKES WITH THE ORIGINAL TUBES HAD THREADED VALVE STEMS


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 16, 2019)

THIS BIKE IS EPIC.....THE TALL 41 DELTA BUTTONS ARE THE REAL DEAL....ALONG WITH THE REST OF THIS BIKE!!!!


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2019)

Someone mentioned the tank color could be red paint on unprimed steel. I took a closer look at the tank paint last evening and its definitely not red paint on unprimed steel, its maroon, so I'll call the bike paint job as tri color being red, black and maroon. Could this be the only 1940 Canti Autocycle in existence with an original tri color paint job like this not counting the pin strips? I added some pics of the bike hanging in the garage where he had his wood shop in one of the car bays.


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Original post was edited after the discussion was made about the bike.
> It wasn’t clear from the photo, if the switch hole was there.
> None of that information was in the original description.
> Now everything seems out of context.
> Kind of an Adam Schiff move. Lol!



I didn't know it was against the site rules that you couldn't edit your original post. Sorry. But as questions came in I thought it would be best to answer some of the questions by adding all the information I had to the original post.


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2019)

ronbug said:


> Finally out in the sun after 70+ years hanging in the garage.
> A 1940 Schwinn Canti Autocycle 100% all original. Nameplate says
> 
> Kaufmann's
> ...


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2019)

ronbug said:


> Finally out in the sun after 70+ years hanging in the garage.
> A 1940 Schwinn Canti Autocycle 100% all original. Nameplate says
> 
> Kaufmann's
> ...



Adding few hanging in the garage pics.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks to me like the tank straps match the frame and the tank half was added at some point. I’m pretty skeptical on this half tank being original to the bike. These were just bicycles and parts got swapped around pre-collectors. Some might say no way but just another possibility.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2019)

Yeah, the whole bike, kind of got the shade tree mechanic treatment, holes drilled here and there for who knows what.
The part that intrigues me the most is the addition of the Crossbar Speedometer on what appeared to be a 1940 Autocycle Special.
The Full Floating Saddle and the Crossbar Speedometer were alway intended to be extra optional items that could be added or deleted at the customers request, as alluded to in the catalog descriptions.
It’s just super unusual to see that optional extra, on a 40 Special.


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Looks to me like the tank straps match the frame and the tank half was added at some point. I’m pretty skeptical on this half tank being original to the bike. These were just bicycles and parts got swapped around pre-collectors. Some might say no way but just another possibility.



I would have to say a very very very low possibility just from what I am looking at in front of me. It looks all original as bought from the store. If you think the tank was added later, why would the tank straps even be there or even match the paint, they wouldn't.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2019)

I’m still of the opinion, that the tank is original to the bike, and that it is of the same color as the rest of the bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2019)

Since we now know, that the original switch plate hole is in fact in the top of the tank, I wonder why the original owner would drill another hole in the side of the tank to install the tail light switch, when he already had the factory supplied hole in the top of the tank?
Seems kind of odd.
Earlier, you mentioned thinking that the light bulb hanging from the Speedometer housing, was probably attached to the fenderlight somehow.
That bulb is used in the underside of the crossbar housing to light the Speedometer face, with a push of one of the two buttons that clamp the crossbar housing to the handlebar.
The other button was used to activate the horn inside the tank.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 17, 2019)

KENNY KNOWS RIGHT FROM WRONG.....AND THIS CLASSIC IS ALL WRONG...I TEACH A NIGHT SCHOOL CLASS  AT TURLOCK HIGH SCHOOL ON THE HISTORY OF SCHWINN BUILT BIKES 1934 TO 1977....PLEASE COME AND LISTEN AND LEAVE WITH VAST KNOWLEDGE!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2019)

I thought that class was taught by the, Prewar Schwinn Scholar?
That guy must have retired on one of those lucrative teachers pension funds.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 17, 2019)

kenny_hungus said:


> KENNY KNOWS RIGHT FROM WRONG.....AND THIS CLASSIC IS ALL WRONG...I TEACH A NIGHT SCHOOL CLASS  AT TURLOCK HIGH SCHOOL ON THE HISTORY OF SCHWINN BUILT BIKES 1934 TO 1977....PLEASE COME AND LISTEN AND LEAVE WITH VAST KNOWLEDGE!!!




Whats wrong besides the tank if even that and the drilled holes?


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2019)

kenny_hungus said:


> KENNY KNOWS RIGHT FROM WRONG.....AND THIS CLASSIC IS ALL WRONG...I TEACH A NIGHT SCHOOL CLASS  AT TURLOCK HIGH SCHOOL ON THE HISTORY OF SCHWINN BUILT BIKES 1934 TO 1977....PLEASE COME AND LISTEN AND LEAVE WITH VAST KNOWLEDGE!!!



Kenny_Hungus you've been ignored. What are you smoking today??? What a great feature I will have to use more often.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 17, 2019)

ronbug said:


> I would have to say a very very very low possibility just from what I am looking at in front of me. It looks all original as bought from the store. If you think the tank was added later, why would the tank straps even be there or even match the paint, they wouldn't.




Not necessary the case and again just an observation from owning, assembling and disassembling many original paint hanging tank bikes. I’ve seen several bikes show up with a only 1 or both tank straps left and no tank. You have a great bike there no matter what the history is.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 17, 2019)

ronbug said:


> I would have to say a very very very low possibility just from what I am looking at in front of me. It looks all original as bought from the store. If you think the tank was added later, why would the tank straps even be there or even match the paint, they wouldn't.





ronbug said:


> I would have to say a very very very low possibility just from what I am looking at in front of me. It looks all original as bought from the store. If you think the tank was added later, why would the tank straps even be there or even match the paint, they wouldn't.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 17, 2019)

THIS BIKE HAS BEEN ALTERED END OF STORY...….THE PREWAR SCHWINN SCHOLAR!!!!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 17, 2019)

Only thing I'm an expert on is what's cool, and this is great cool historic find. Also kinda a expert in knowing people who say they are an expert, doesn't mean they are. Unless you were there at the beginning (like the original owner) your not gonna know anything for sure, but his word is the history of the bike, period.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 17, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Whats wrong besides the tank if even that and the drilled holes?





ronbug said:


> What are you smoking today???





ronbug said:


> What are you smoking today???


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 17, 2019)

It is called humour…..NO REEFER MADNESS!!!!!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 17, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Only thing I'm an expert on is what's cool, and this is great cool historic find. Also kinda a expert in knowing people who say they are an expert, doesn't mean they are. Unless you were there at the beginning (like the original owner) your not gonna know anything for sure, but his word is the history of the bike, period.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Oct 17, 2019)

RON ...GREAT BIKE THOUGH...IF YOU NEED ADVICE ON HOW TO DIAL THIS BIKE BACK INTO THE WAY IT ORIGINALLY CAME GIVE ME A CALL.....TEDD TURNER 209 850 0173


----------



## biker (Oct 17, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Whats wrong besides the tank if even that and the drilled holes?



Well actually one hole in the tank.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 17, 2019)

Just a killer find! It makes you wonder what life was like for that 90 year old man, and his bike when he was an early teen.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 17, 2019)

kenny_hungus said:


> JUST SOMETHING....THE RACK TOP NOT BEING CHROME IS THE ONLY THING...THE WAR BREAKING OUT SCHWINN STARTED  CHANGING THINGS THIS YEAR!!!!….THE BEST SUPER DELUXE AUTO CYCLE I HAVE EVER SEEN.




Kenny! from what I recall you have roughly 20 of these bikes in amazing original condition.  Do you still have the 
38' in the original wood shipping crate?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 17, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Kenny! from what I recall you have roughly 20 of these bikes in amazing original condition. Do you still have the
> 38' in the original wood shipping crate?




Ummmmmm, what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 17, 2019)

I'd like to see a good pic of the inside the 1/2 tank, even tho it's probably been exposed for many years usually shows OG color better, I've had many bikes tank color differed from frame & inside tank & different parts were painted in different shops sometimes with different methods so who knows. 2 or 3 color or whatever that bike is GREAT!, Congrads!, one of my favorites.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 17, 2019)

at one time it appears that Kaufmans was a top dept. store in the US....I've seen a few pretty incredible 
Schwinn bikes with the badge including a buddys Traverse green 1941 Cantilever bike with a hanging tank.
Another oddity breaking the rules.
And eventually "development" once again destroys a historic landmark... progress in the name of greed...

Here's a blurb I found on line about the fabled Pittsburgh store:

The earliest iteration of Kaufmann’s Department Store, J. Kaufmann & Brother, was founded in 1871 by German-Jewish immigrant brothers Jacob and Isaac Kaufmann. Their shop at 1916 Carson Street in Birmingham (now Pittsburgh’s South Side) offered tailoring and ready-to-wear men’s clothing. After recording a successful $21,585 in sales in their first year, the brothers funded the immigration of two of their younger siblings; fourteen-year-old Morris joined the business in 1872 followed by Henry, then sixteen, in 1876. In 1872, the Kaufmanns moved their shop to 1932 Carson Street and opened a second branch on Federal Street in Allegheny (Pittsburgh’s North Side) about 1875. In 1878, both locations closed to make way for a new four-story store at 83 Smithfield Street.
Show less...
Advertising as “Kaufmann’s Cheapest Corner,” the business soon acquired several adjacent addresses, eventually occupying 83-87 Smithfield Street under the name J. Kaufmann and Brothers. As business grew, the brothers began introducing the kind of interior features for which the store became known: a grand staircase and electric chandeliers installed in 1882 and a hydraulic elevator installed in 1885 presaged the Carrara-glass columns and escalators added in 1926. By 1888, Kaufmann’s stocked women’s clothing, housewares and shoes. The building underwent nearly constant revisions, including a corner at Forbes Avenue rebuilt in 1908 by architect Charles Bickel and an addition by Jannsen & Abbott along Fifth Avenue in 1913. In the 1890s, a bronze, four-faced freestanding clock was added to the street below, introducing the phrase “meet me under the Kaufmann’s clock.” The clock was replaced by an ornate bronze mounted timepiece after the 1913 renovations, and the corner remained a popular Pittsburgh meeting place well into the late twentieth century. When the business was incorporated in January of 1913, the Gazette Times called it “one of the most important department stores in the United States.”
In 1920, Edgar J. Kaufmann, son of Morris Kaufmann, assumed the store’s presidency. Under the leadership of Kaufmann and his wife, Liliane, the store embraced innovations in fashion, design, telecommunications and product testing. A 2.5-million-dollar refurbishment of the store’s first floor and Arcade was completed in 1930. The Vendôme, the store’s famous penthouse fashion shop, was founded by Liliane Kaufmann in 1933. Exhibitions highlighting arts and sciences were held semi-annually. After Kaufmann’s merged with the May Department Stores Company in 1946, Edgar Kaufmann remained at the helm. The 19-story Frick Annex Building on Forbes Avenue and Carnegie-Illinois Building on Fifth Avenue were purchased in 1950 to make way for a service building and sales annex. Kaufmann’s downtown location remained its flagship store as a regional expansion began. Suburban branch locations built in Monroeville, Mt. Lebanon and the North Hills in the late 1960s preceded branches in Steubenville, Ohio, Erie, Pa., New York and West Virginia. Many were replaced by embedded shopping mall locations in the 1980s. After Federated Department Stores acquired the May Company in 2005, the Kaufmann’s name was replaced by Macy’s. The downtown location closed in 2015 after a decade under the Macy’s banner and was sold to developers in 2016.


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 19, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Kenny! from what I recall you have roughly 20 of these bikes in amazing original condition. Do you still have the
> 38' in the original wood shipping crate?




Wow ! Really cool to know a 38’ in the original wood ? shipping crate exists !


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 19, 2019)

It’s funny because long before I knew Kaufmann as a company that sold bikes that I like, I had been to Falling Waters that they had Frank Lloyd design and build and heard all about the Kaufmann’s. If you’re ever driving through Pennsylvania stop by, it’s pretty awesome. I’ve been there twice.


----------

